# G.I Joe Action Figures !



## DiecastKrazy (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Everyone !!

Im new to collecting action figures , and im getting started with G.I. Joe figures since the last time i had one , was when i was a kid ! Anyway since i dont know anything about these yet .. i was hoping someone on here DOES ? I have found 2 different G.I. Joe The Rise Of Cobra " Storm Shadow " figures . One of them is the Ninja Mercenary and the newest one that i found today is the Paris Pursuit . I havent seen many of the Storm Shadow figures around in stores . I was just wondering if he is harder to find ???? Ive seen plenty of the others !:thumbsup:


----------



## mywork08 (May 7, 2010)

how about it


----------



## DiecastKrazy (Dec 17, 2006)

i havent seen that one in stores yet !!


----------



## mywork08 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

thats a crazy pic.


----------



## Stack (Feb 3, 2004)

Stormshadow shouldn't be that hard to find. He is a very popular person in the G.I.Joe world. I have noticed lately that the figures are getting clearenced out at places like wal mart and target. The movie didn't do so good so the toy line didn't take off. I have seen the movie and understand why. The movie had little to do with the comics or even the cartoon show as far as story line or anything like that. But eh what are you going to do.


----------



## willieace128 (Jul 22, 2009)

anyone interested in a 90's gi joe -duke 12 inhes long i will trade for hotwheels. let me know thnx


----------



## hussel7 (Apr 7, 2007)

can somebody pm about an outlet for small gi-joes. 4-6" tall. thanks


----------



## Celtics7 (Jul 13, 2010)

Big lots is getting alot of G.I. joe figures


----------



## DiecastKrazy (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks !


----------



## Stack (Feb 3, 2004)

Celtics7 said:


> Big lots is getting alot of G.I. joe figures


Ayup the old school style that are way cooler then the movie versions:thumbsup:


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's a site with some good G.I.Joe info:http://www.yojoe.com/


----------



## lawdog89429 (Nov 11, 2010)

Just before the movie came out, Hasbro had the 25th anniversary collection. It was Just short of 80 figures, all resculpted but very close to the vintage figures and all on vintage style cards. If you saw the cards from a distance you would swear that they were from the 80's. Anyway, they started with the 25th anniversary and went into several different lines but staying with the vintage style theme. they canceled the last 14 and went onto the movie figures, which bombed. stormshadow and snakeeyes make up about 90% of the figures i have found (the movie line i avoided like the plague).


----------

